# P-40's in action



## Wildcat (Nov 10, 2011)

Enjoy 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNYuq67uf4E_


----------



## rochie (Nov 10, 2011)

good stuff, and how big was the damage on that last P-40's wing ??????


----------



## ozhawk40 (Nov 10, 2011)

Good one Andy - much appreciated!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool find!


----------



## sunny91 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 13, 2011)

rochie said:


> good stuff, and how big was the damage on that last P-40's wing ??????



Pretty big!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like at least 25% of the wing is gone. Not ever seen that on a P-40.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 14, 2011)

Great post!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Matt308 (Nov 23, 2011)

That was great film!


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 23, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwF3fAEF0Tk_
heres a dogfights episode on the p-40s of the AVG


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Trebor (Nov 26, 2011)

pfft, that's nothing compared to this!!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiChPhNGYJ8_


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 26, 2011)

That's fantastic, Wildcat!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2011)

Very cool!


----------

